# Separate Signup for Amazon Logistics.



## Innovations (Oct 2, 2016)

I have the Android App in Los Angeles. I signed up for Flex and I realize that I am seeing four choices for Prime Now zones and none for Logistics warehouses. (The warehouses that are most convenient to me are logistics warehouses.) Is there some other signup procedure that I need to follow to get the logistics choices or is it simply that none of them are accepting new drivers?


----------



## WMUber (Mar 22, 2016)

No separate procedure. You just need to wait until they need drivers. Once you pick a warehouse, you are stuck with it.


----------



## FlexGuyJim (Oct 29, 2016)

Innovations said:


> I have the Android App in Los Angeles. I signed up for Flex and I realize that I am seeing four choices for Prime Now zones and none for Logistics warehouses. (The warehouses that are most convenient to me are logistics warehouses.) Is there some other signup procedure that I need to follow to get the logistics choices or is it simply that none of them are accepting new drivers?


This was current as of 2 weeks ago....my understanding is that "DLA" refers to a logistics .com WH and "UCA" refers to Prime Now locations. hope it helps...


Hello,

Thank you for contacting Amazon Flex!

Amazon Flex currently operates the following service areas in your region:
Anaheim (DLA2) - Amazon.com has a pick-up point located in 90612.
City of Industry (DLA7) - Amazon.com has a pick-up point located in 91748.
East Los Angeles (DLA3) - Amazon.com has a pick-up point located in 90040.
Hawthorne (DLA8) - Amazon.com has a pick-up point located in 90250.
Inglewood (DLA1) - Amazon.com has a pick-up point located in 90301.
Irvine (DLA9) - Amazon.com has a pick-up point located in 92614.
Irvine (UCA4) - Prime Now has a pick-up point located in 92614.
North Los Angeles (UCA5) - Prime Now has a pick-up point located in 90065.
Redondo Beach (UCA2) - Prime Now has a pick-up point located in 90278.
Riverside (DLA5) - Amazon.com has a pick-up point located in 92507.
San Fernando Valley (DLA4) - Amazon.com has a pick-up point located in 90311.
Santa Monica (UCA3) - Prime Now has a pick-up point located in 90064.

We'd appreciate your feedback. Please use the links below to tell us about your experience today.

Best regards,


----------



## abby hunt (Dec 20, 2016)

Is dl9 open already?


----------

